# Anybody using BFG Commercial T/A's??



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I got a letter in the mail the other day saying they are having a big recall on them. 

After 47k miles I just got mine replaced for FREE!! Mine were included in the recall! 

If you have BFG Commercial T/A's, check out BFG's site and find out if yours are recalled too. You can get a new set of tires for free!


----------

